# Tetra Wipe-out



## h_sheltie (Jun 16, 2005)

Well I had 4 black phantom tetras. All of a sudden today they all died. They seemed fine yesterday. I did add 8 neon tetras yesterday though. I'm wondering if they had something on them that killed the black phantoms. I lost one of my albino cories too. Anyone ever have something like this happen to them? I did do a 25% water change after they died and here's my water parameters...
PH-7.2
Ammonia-0 ppm
Nitrites-0 ppm
Nitrates-around 3 ppm


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I would venture to rule out ammonia or nitrite spikes as changing 25% of your water would have still yielded readings on your next test. But it had to be something drastic to wipe them all out at the same time. Was anything added into the tank? Something is amiss here.


----------



## h_sheltie (Jun 16, 2005)

Well, my cycle ended a week ago and I added a few fish. I added the 4 cories and 1 small pleco on sunday. Then, I added the 8 neons on tuesday and decided to leave it alone for awhile. I did use the 4 phantoms along with danios for cycling the tank. I didn't know the phantoms were not good for cycling when I got them.

I have been constantly checking the ammonia and nitrates ever since I added the new fish and they always stayed at 0.


----------

